# OM-D E-M5 Mark II, anyone?



## PropilotBW (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello all, I've been off the forum for a while....I had a job change, and sold all my camera equipment, so it was an out-of-sight out-of-mind kinda deal.  
I have been holding out for the new E-M5 Mark II release, and voila, The camera is now in stock at B&H!  
I think it is an excellent camera and has some of the improvements I have been waiting for in the Olympus line-up.  I will definitely be purchasing this camera!  
Anybody else considering this camera?


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 27, 2015)

PropilotBW said:


> Hello all, I've been off the forum for a while....I had a job change, and sold all my camera equipment, so it was an out-of-sight out-of-mind kinda deal.
> I have been holding out for the new E-M5 Mark II release, and voila, The camera is now in stock at B&H!
> I think it is an excellent camera and has some of the improvements I have been waiting for in the Olympus line-up.  I will definitely be purchasing this camera!
> Anybody else considering this camera?



If my E-M5 was to be lost/stolen/broke, for whatever reason, I would buy another @ the bargain prices now on offer.  The improvements in the Mark II are not worth the price differential to me.


----------



## usayit (Mar 1, 2015)

Not enough there for me to upgrade from an EM5.   Even if lost/stolen, I'd probably just go with a used EM5 Mark I or EM1.


----------



## PropilotBW (Mar 6, 2015)

usayit said:


> Not enough there for me to upgrade from an EM5.   Even if lost/stolen, I'd probably just go with a used EM5 Mark I or EM1.



I guess I can understand that.  I was coming from having no camera.   Some of the selling features I liked were the articulating screen, the wifi, the image stabilization, and improved processor.  The sensor shift is cool, I don't know how often I will really use it.


----------

